# Lumberjocks iPhone app???



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys, this may be kind of random and may have already been brought up before but has there been any thought before about creating a "lumberjocks iPhone app"? I browse the forums a lot on my iPhone using the google chrome app so just out of curiosity I looked on the App Store to see if there was an app already created to download and there isn't. I'm not sure if there would be enough people who would actually use it but I just figured I would ask the community! I think it would be neat but that's just me


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Only the full up page so far. It was brought up maybe a year ago, no response from mgt that I recall.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

There would be TONS of people that would find iOS and Android apps helpful, but I highly doubt the powers that be are that interested in developing them, unfortunately.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Right! A droid guy myself. Pretty suprised they don't have an app. If one of the other site comes up with one, I could see people jumping over there.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I posted a topic on a related subject over three years ago:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12176

In that post I was just looking for a mobile formatted version of the site, but a standalone app would be ok too, although now my iPod touch is so old I doubt it would be supported by an app. A mobile formatted version of the site, like so many others have, would support any kind of mobile device that has a browser.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a feeling I wasn't the first to bring it up! haha Well that's unfortunate that no progress has been made on either creating a mobile site or app for either iPhone or Android. I can see how many may not use it right now if it was developed but since the technology is increasing faster and faster, I think it would be a smart investment


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I suspect that part of the reluctance to have mobile-specific display may have to do with advertising. I know there are ways to have ads in mobile sites/apps, but it may be that those don't fit in with what is currently being used on the site.

There are some sites I use that have ads on their pages when using a computer browser, but when using an app or the mobile formatted site simply have no ads. I guess this is a sacrifice some sites are willing to make in order to keep users happy, while others are not.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

One of the biggest drawbacks to a mobile app is that 100% of it would still be online.. The most draw for an app comes from offline usage followed by having an API, such as in the case of most financial apps or forum apps such as tapatalk.

As someone who deals in this, taking on the project of coding an app is a whole new environment, one that the current staff doesn't have the knowledge or time for.

That being said, a well-formatted mobile web version would be terrific and getting it to work with tapatalk would be outstanding!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I remember when a beeper was a big deal, now we have smart phones. Having had enough of that 24/7 availablity and been gone to Iraq where a radio was your best friend and the phone was usually not allowed I kicked the habit! (Laughing) I paid $120 all year for my wife and my own prepaid phone and have since 2010 when we came back to the USA. My phone sits in my locker at work, while I am working. You can leave a message if you can get past my wife's heavy Ukrainian accent telling you in Ukrainian that I might maybe call back sometime this month. I come home and change pants leaving said phone in the holster and go to the shop and work on whatever today's project happens to be. You can leave a message, or call the house phone and again listen to my wife's accent and wait for her to come get me, if I am not busy. Bottom line I get more work done, and enjoy not being bothered by the constant barrage of phone calls, text messages, and sales calls. Feel free to drop by and chat though I have cigars, liquor and comfortable chairs. (laughing)


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I have cigars, liquor and comfortable chairs.

That sounds good. What's your address, Michael? I'm in Atlanta too.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I just go to the web site via Safari. No problem. I dont need no stinkin apps.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Michael, I think its great that you're not as attached to your cell phone as the most of us are. It seems as though sometimes we are ignoring the world around us because were too focused on the next text message or some game we have on our iPhones or droids. We could all learn a little bit from your way of life! haha


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

There's a app called forum runner that helps format forum pages for phones and upload pictures but I'm not sure how the ad revenue works. That might be a sticking point. Not that people can really see the ads on LJ in safari. The other option is they can make a mobile website but that would take more development time and cost.

Has anyone asked what they would like to do, if anything?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I *was* thinking an app would be a good idea. Now I'm thinking we should all just hang out at Michael's house.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i just got an iphone last week and disappointingly searched for an app.


----------



## Ton80 (Feb 15, 2013)

An app specifically for LJ might be a too big of an undertaking but like previously brought up above, Tapatalk is an outstanding forum capable app already on iOS and pretty sure Droid also. Would be nice it would work with that. At least a mobile friendly alternative made to view on a smartphone would be a big help. I'm sure I'm like many others in that I frequently try to access a forum while out in the field or in the shop and a smartphone is all I have with me


----------

